# Difference between taking Provera for 5 or 10 days?



## ohmyitschelsi

My old doctor had me on it for 5 days and it worked, my new doctor has me taking if for 10 days, does anyone know if there is a difference or anything? I just want to start my period asap so I can do the clomid challenge next round...but I feel like when I take provera for 10 days, I spot for like 4 days and then get my period, but I am always worried that my "spotting" is my period and if I wait four more days I might not get my period at all, and I need to get blood work on day 3, but I never know when day 3 is...3 days after I spot (so my doctor says) but that goes away in a day...or is my day 3 with flow...UGH!...so confusing.:cry: I'm getting so stressed.


----------



## Yoga_Baby

I've never heard of only taking it for 5 days...I take Prometrium (which is basically the same thing, just closer to your body's natural progesterone) for 10 days every month. I believe the 10 days is to mimic the luteal phase you would normally go through if you ovulated. 5 days is way too short for that phase, so they are trying to give your body the the closest possible to your normal cycle by having you take it for 10 days. 

I wouldn't count the spotting days as the start of your period. My RE always says its the first day of red flow (doesn't matter how much red, but normally spotting is brown). It's actually the withdrawal of progesterone that causes your body to have a period, so most of the time you shouldn't be starting your period the very next day after you stop provera, since it takes the body a few days to withdraw. They say starting your period anywhere from 3-10 days after stopping provera/prometrium is normal. Sometimes I start the next day after, but that's only if I haven't had a period in several months.

Try not to stress and try to be patient :flower:


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

Thanks! :wave: I am like the most least patient person I know. I just don't want screw things up and mess my blood work up and everything by going there the wrong day. So when I did take my provera for 5 days, it did work...isn't the reason I take it is so I can start clomid, because I can't until I bleed.. Sorry for asking so much, I feel very needy:dohh:


----------



## Yoga_Baby

If you are only taking it once a day, I would still take it for 10 days. You definitely need to bleed before you take the clomid...otherwise you could by chance be in early pregnancy or your uterine lining might be too thick. I would take the provera as prescribed, and then give it a week to start your period...I would say past 7 days after stopping provera if you haven't started red flow, I would call your doctor. I don't think you can screw up your blood work...as long as you are within a few days, it's ok :flower:


----------

